# solvent for bonding acrylic



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody know where to buy the solvent cement for bonding acrylic/plexiglas?

If so, how much $?

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The one I have is called Weldon 4, but I'm sure there are other brands/places you can get it. I bought it at WPS at Sheppard and Morningside (I think they changed their name last year though).


----------



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

weldon is what u want but that is jsut a brand name u can go to any plexiglass supplier and they should be able to sell you some what is it you are trying to do as it comes in many thicknesses

avoid buying it from big als they charge an arm and a leg


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Plastic world has it in different sizes. Its pretty cheap.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> The one I have is called Weldon 4, but I'm sure there are other brands/places you can get it. I bought it at WPS at Sheppard and Morningside (I think they changed their name last year though).


They moved to Tapscott... south of McNicoll, north of Finch.

Peidmont Plastics
938 Tapscott Road
Scarborough, ON M1X 1C3


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

50seven said:


> Anybody know where to buy the solvent cement for bonding acrylic/plexiglas?
> 
> If so, how much $?
> 
> Thanks!


Weldon 3 for extruded acrylic. Weldon 4 for cast acrylic. I think a pint is around 15 dollars.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

I've had a bottle of Weld-On 4 on my table for quite some time now. Bought it from Plastic World ( http://www.plasticworld.ca ). It's a 1/4 pint (118ml) bottle for $6.99. You'd also need a bottle applicator which they sell for a few bucks. You'll want to use Weld-On 3 or 4 (3 being a faster curing time than 4; both are water thin) for bonding acrylic that has been routed or sanded smooth. If the joining ends are crooked or jagged from a bad cut, the bond won't be too strong and most likely would leak if you put water in.

If you can't route or sand the acrylic before joining I suggest going with Weld-On 16 for safety as it's a lot denser and allows a certain margin of error.

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------

